# When do you stop using Epsom salt in hydro?



## CheCulo (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi this is my first grow and I'm going into my 3rd week of flowering and was wondering if I should continue Epsom salt until the flush or should I stop soon.

thanks,


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 8, 2021)

You can back off after a few weeks into flower, or you can use it clean up 'til harvest time. I've done it both ways and couldn't tell any difference. I never flushed, either. Tried with a control group. No difference. YMMV.


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 8, 2021)

Try a little calcium with that magnesium......they are synergetic


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm blessed/cursed with a lot of calcium in my well water. Never could figure out why people use RO units and then spend money to put the stuff they took out back in.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

Well, I use one. Tap water is ph 8, sucks for my plants. Was using distiller, 3 hours per gallon. Went with RO, takes about 12 minutes a gallon,
6.3 ph. That's why I use one. Sheesh, I won't even drink tap water, nor feed it to my pets. Not until RO filtered. If you ever smelled the left over in the Water wise distillers boiler, you wouldn't drink it either.

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 11, 2021)

I use an  r/o filter and I pay to put cal/ mag and other supplements back in like Hippie said. But like Bubba says I don't trust what is being added to our water. I won't drink unfiltered water....why would I smoke it.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

Like most things, you picks your choices and you pays your money. If what ever works I tend to stick. In my case RO works.
So did distilled, but took forever.
Bubba


----------

